# Today He'd have been 16



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww Paula, hugs to you on this day.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that, Paula. I'm sorry you're missing him, and at the same time so happy he was yours for the time he was here :heartbeat


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sam you were such a handsome guy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Anniversaries... can be really hard. Hugs to you... and wags for your Sam.

By the way... I don't see a link for Tug of My Heart.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Anniversaries... can be really hard. Hugs to you... and wags for your Sam.
> 
> By the way... I don't see a link for Tug of My Heart.


It's in my signature, but here it is also. 
Tug Of My Heart... http://www.scrapblog.com/viewer/vw_f...px?sbid=483622
It played without music for me, don't know why, 'cause it has a soundtrack. 

Thanks guys. I didn't even realize that today was August 1st, until just a little while ago. I just happened to look at the calender and realize it is Sam's birthday. I'm OK on his birthdays, it's the anniversary of his passing that gets me...so, today is a good day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He *is* 16 today Paula.
Just like he'll be 17 next year.
He's celebrating his birthday with all his friends at the Bridge with brand new toys and a tail that wags in happiness & health.
His friends will continue to play with him until you are reunited.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday Sam!! I'm sure you're having a big party at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam. Have fun at the bridge running and playing with my Beau and Ben. We are all smiling at your pictures and how handsome you were. You Mom misses you and still loves you so much.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Your Sam was indeed a handsome guy. My own sweet Sam is 10 today so he has been given an extra cookie in honour of your boy's birthday! {{{ }}}


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sharlin said:


> He *is* 16 today Paula.
> Just like he'll be 17 next year.
> He's celebrating his birthday with all his friends at the Bridge with brand new toys and a tail that wags in happiness & health.
> His friends will continue to play with him until you are reunited.


Now that brought tears...Thanks Steve. I talk to him each day when I dust his box, pictures, and mementos. I actually found a ziploc bag of his fur that had fallen behind the fridge. I can still smell him when I open it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hugs Paula! I know how it is, especially on Max's day.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just want to wish Sam a happy brthday and hugs to you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I wish that I had joined the forum before Sam passed so that all of you could have known him a little bit. 

I'm sure that Sam is enjoying perfectly wonderful days, one after the other, while he waits with the rest of our Bridge pets, for when we meet up again one day.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so beautifull, he was very good looking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

Happy, Happy, Birthday, dear Sam.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sam !!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HHAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 I know all our pets at the bridge gave you a fun filled day!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful - tears again - thank you for sharing him with us. Even if it is by pictures. So bitter sweet.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lucky you broke your arm otherwise Sam might never have leapt into your hearts - he was and still is a lovely boy. Anniversaries are so hard to get through, but I hope that Sam's golden memories will help you through. 

Keep on running Sam


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind remarks. Sam was a huge part of my life. He was by my side during the hectic years when my 2 sweet children turned into tumultuous teenagers and then saw them through college. Had he lived just a few months longer, he'd have been the ring bearer at our daughter's wedding.

But, all things have a time and a place and it was Sam's time to leave for the Bridge and make way for Ike...our ever joyous nut pup who brings a smile to our faces each and every day. Perfect for this quiet house and empty nesters.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, this brought tears to my eyes. It goes back to the fragile circle, how very often our hearts break when a special animal leaves us.
I have to believe in the Rainbow Bridge. We will all be with them again.
Many hugs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tears in my eyes as well. Belated happy birthday wishes to Sam.


----------

